# Fletches and broadheads



## Macstrange (Apr 13, 2012)

Should braodhead blades line up with fletches or is that just anal? I overheard something to this effect at the local bow counter.


----------



## Fauxfly (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey macstrange

I used to wonder the same thing as I'm a little anal about a couple of these issues also. I actually lined up my fletches on my normal arrows with the broadhead blades...no difference in groups out to 70 yards. Shot the hell out of them for weeks!! Line up or not - I can't find a difference. 

If you can let me know. 

P.S. pretty sure the lungs are gonna go flat either way!!


----------



## ohtajj (Feb 8, 2011)

I have also tested the crap out of my arrows to see if indexing them makes any difference and I found no difference at all to 60 yards. Some guys around here swear by it though

Sent from my SPH-M920 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Macstrange (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, I figured as much. I never paid attention to that stuff, and I've shot pretty well. KISS. I have to stop overthinkng stuff.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I shot it a bunch and found the same thing. However, I line them up so that when I put them in the quiver, I align them so that the blades don't touch and thus neither do the fletches. It helps keep down the noise of my feathers and keeps them from wearing against each other.


----------



## nomad11 (Apr 14, 2006)

Nope..got nothing to do with it.


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I heard the same years back and used to fletch my arrows back then with the broadheads on so they would match. What a waste of time. I now shoot a 3 blade BH with a 4 blazer fletch, try to line that up.

Ches.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Macstrange said:


> Should braodhead blades line up with fletches or is that just anal? I overheard something to this effect at the local bow counter.


Testing has shown that it makes no difference by people much 
With much more knowledge and resources than myself


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

If you are shooting a trad bow and using it as a aiming point its good to have the Broadhead aligned the same on each arrow. Its more of a preference thing generally but it won't hurt if you line them up either.


----------



## Rowdy25 (Jan 17, 2010)

Everyone over 50 years old tells me to align them. Then again, the technology they had 30 years ago maybe made a differece then. Its just an old school method. Like Ches said,, you put a 4 blade BH on there and that theory goes out the window. I do it just becouse of habbit, but I still shoot every arrow and number each fletch on the arrow according to which one shoots the best.


----------



## Ghost23 (Jul 15, 2011)

It is just to make sure everything is as close to the same as possible. I have never seen it make a difference.


----------

